# Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank



## indu (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe den Anfangsverdacht eines Betrugs.
- auf einem französischen Kleinanzeigenmarkt habe ich ein Schnäppchen entdeckt [NOparse]http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/88088564.htm?ca=8_s[/NOparse]Bach strad 50b3lo bass trombone Instruments de musique Gard - leboncoin.fr[/URL]
- ich habe mich mit dem Käufer in Verbindung gesetzt. Zu meiner Überraschung gibt er an in London zu sein.
- Der Verkauf soll nun folgendermaßen über die Bühne gehen:
- Ich soll 1.300€ einzahlen bei 
[FONT=ArialMT,Bold]





> *ACCOUNT NAME: EUROPE PARCEL*
> *BANK NAME: BARCLAYS BANK*
> *BANK ADDRESS: 126 STATION ROAD, EDGWARE BRANCH, HA8 7RY*
> *IBAN: GB77BARC 202937 40994618*
> ...





> Name:
> ​​*[FONT=ArialMT,Bold][FONT=ArialMT,Bold][.........]*​





> *[/FONT]*​
> Address: *[FONT=ArialMT,Bold][FONT=ArialMT,Bold]19 Northwood[/FONT][/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=ArialMT,Bold]*[FONT=ArialMT,Bold]London, S6 1RZ[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT]


*Irgendwie kommt mir das wie ein Betrug vor. Wer weiß vielleicht mehr??*​ 
Hier noch die Email von [email protected]:
(die xxxxx habe ich eingetragen damit ich hier anonym bleibe)​


> Dear Mr. xxxxxx,​
> The Seller: Mr. [.........] ([.........]@live.com) has confirmed a
> transaction between himself and you.​
> *TRANSACTION INFORMATION*​
> ...


 
Hier eine email vom Verkäufer


> From: [email protected]
> To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Subject: RE: Votre annonce "Bach strad 50b3lo bass trombone" sur Leboncoin.fr
> Date: Tue, 12 Jan 2010 00:30:47 +0000
> ...


----------



## Eniac (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*



indu schrieb:


> Hier noch die Email von [email protected]:



europe.com ist ein freemail-Anbieter, der zu email.com/outblaze.com gehört. Kein internationaler Paketdienstleister würde eine solche email-Adresse verwenden.



> *w ww.europarcel.co.cc*
> 
> Europe Parcel Local Company Registries



Auch das ist eine kostenlose subdomain von CO.CC - Free Domain, die ein echter Paketdienstleister niemals verwenden würde. Laut whois  registriert am 10. Januar 2010 auf einen Namen aus Berlin ohne Strassenangabe mit offensichtlich falscher Telefonnummer - total gefälscht.

Also ein ganz klarer Fall eines Betrugsversuchs. Mehr dazu hier 1.3 419 (Nigerian Fraud Letters) - Antispam e.V.


Eniac


----------



## indu (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

vielen herzlichen Dank!
So eine Schweinebande!  

Gruß indu


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

Hello

Mein deutsch ist nicht so gut, also ich spreche in english

It is totally fraud!  They try to sell all sorts of things, from cars to musical instruments!
I was almost caught to buy a Hammond organ for 2100 euro, but I was clever enough to find that it was fraud.

Thanks
Dieter


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

Hallo,

thanks for the info ! They advertise all over the net , mostly on local sites. I wanted to buy a hammond organ from him (2200 Eur) , but after some mails didn't trust the deal. They used the same procedure with Europe Parcel & Lloyds Bank .
No need to be discrete, here is some info :
[...]

LVH


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

Wäre auch fast drauf reingefallen wenn ich Euren Threat hier nicht gefunden hätte !
Gestern bei mobile.de einen günstigen Smart für 1850 Euro gesehen der Verkäufer befindet sich beruflich in London und würde mir den Wagen kostenfrei zu kommen lassen !

Mit Europe Parcel : Europe Parcel - Powered by CO.CC
Bank : Lloyds Bank

Mail von EuropeParcel :



> [noparse]Dear Mr. xxxx
> 
> The Seller: Mr. Soren Hennemann ([email protected]) has confirmed a
> transaction between himself and you.
> ...



Hmmm soll ich mobile.de informieren ?

mfg
Rob


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*



Rob schrieb:


> soll ich mobile.de informieren ?


Warum nicht und warum fragst du erst? Wie sollen die das abstellen, wenn sich niemand meldet, der es sieht?


----------



## Eniac (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gestern bei mobile.de einen günstigen Smart für 1850 Euro gesehen der Verkäufer befindet sich beruflich in London und würde mir den Wagen kostenfrei zu kommen lassen !



Die uralte Masche der Rumänen: AutoSec Sicherheit beim Autokauf

Das Angebot dürfte inzwischen entfernt sein, vor allem am Wochenende, wenn der support nicht besetzt ist, müllen die Banden die Handelsplattformen mit ihren fake-Angeboten völlig zu.

Wenn ein Angebot zu gut klingt um wahr zu sein, dann ist es auch nicht wahr.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

Auch Hallo.

Na da ist dir ja das gleiche passiert wie mir.

Ich hab auf mobile.de ein super Schnäppchen entdeckt und nun stellt sich raus das der Verkäufer angeblich wieder in Griechenland ist.
Super Auto, tolle Bilder. Einfach unglaublich günstig.
Bei der Annonce auf mobile stand keine Telefonnummer dabei.
Nun denn. Mail geschrieben und... ein Wunder eine Antwort bekommen.
Lange und breite Erklärung warum er wieder in Griechenland sei, aber das Auto sei gut und echt. Nur die Einfuhr und Anmeldung in Griechenland sei zu teuer. Desshalb wolle er es auch in Deutschland verkaufen. Das Auto hat ja noch Deutsche Papiere. Den Transfer wolle auch er, der Verkäufer übernehmen und ich hätte 3 bis 5 Tage Zeit das Auto zu testen und den Kaufpreis könne ich treuhänderisch bei einer Bank bzw. dem Versender deponieren. Wenn mir der Wagen nicht gefiele gibt es innerhalb von 5 Werktagen das Geld zurück.
Ich wollte eine Kopie der Fahrzeugpapiere. Nichts. Eine Telefonnummer. Nichts.
Darauf habe ich den Kontakt abgebrochen.
Heute kamen zwei Mails. Eine vom angeblichen Verkäufer und eine von Europe Parcel Shipping Company. Die Firma habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.
Mein Lieferschein sah in etwa so aus wie deiner:

ACCOUNT NAME: EUROPE PARCEL
BANK NAME: ATE BANK
BANK ADDRESS: 0063 STR KANARI, ATHENS GREECE
IBAN: GR14 0430 6240 0001 7010 3503 854
ACCOUNT NUMBER: 0170103503854
SWIFT CODE: ABGRGRAA

So long.
Mal sehen was die Polizei dazu sagt.
Hals und Beinbruch an alle.
FINGER WEG IS WOHL BESSER !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

Hallo, als Information an den letzten Eintrag. Auch ich habe mit dem Verkäufer mit Standort Griechenland Kontakt. Gleiche Bankdaten, etc. Verkaufen will dieser mir einen Hyundai Terracan. Kleine Besonderheit dabei ist, dass dieses mir angebotene Fahrzeug mein eigenes ist. Ich hatte s vor einigen Wochen versucht bei Mobile,de zu verkaufen. Der Anbieter hat alle Fotos geklaut, sogar den Text und dann mit erheblichen Nachlass wieder eingestellt. Ich habe mit der Polizei/Betrugsdezernat gesprochen, doch die können nicht präventiv eingreifen. Ja, unser Amntsapperat..... Schade!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

These people are still active in the Netherlands and Belgium. I've had contact with: [email protected] about an organ Hammond B3 at www.tweedehands.nl/be. Using serialnumber and pictures of other adds. Same story; left to England, works on a ferry, can't phone you, blabla, and the transport company will arrange everything (after payment). Using the same (copy-paste): ''let me explain the operation of the transaction''.... text. This transport company: Europe Parcel - Powered by CO.CC has got a good looking website, but..... Luckily I wasn't naive. When nobody reports these scams they will proceed scamming people. Please report!! THEY'LL BURN IN HELL


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2010)

*AW: Europe Parcel & Barclays Bank*

yes let these (...)!!

i was also almost a victim of these crimes when i was looking to buy a Gibson ES335 on kapazaa.be
same story, guitar not in Belgium,i will arange a shipping company etc etc...

ALL people BEWARE of these CRIMINAL (...) !!!

Cheers,
ST


----------

